# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Máy hiện sóng EZ Digital OS-3040D

## CKD

*Máy hiện sóng EZ Digital OS-3040D*
*Căn bản sử dụng máy hiện sóng EZ Digital OS-3040D*

CKD gốc là thợ máy, cơ khí chính gốc. Nhưng cái máu mê khoa học kỹ thuật và cụ thể là điện-điện tử nó ăn sâu vào máu rồi. Do đó mỗi khi có điều kiện thì đều sưu tầm và vọc vạch các thiết bị điện điện tử, chế cháo phục vụ nhu cầu cá nhân cũng như cho bạn bè. Chưa có "thương mại" được món gì.
Trong công cuộc chế cháo & vọc thì các dụng cụ hổ trợ, thiết bị do đạt là rất quan trọng. Nó giúp cho mình có thể kiểm tra, đánh giá & xác định nguyên nhân, kết quả rất nhanh chóng.

Trong vô vàn các thiết bị đo thì máy hiện sóng (oscilloscope - OSC).. tuy rất ít khi cần nhưng rất quan trọng & hữu dụng khi cần kiểm tra các tín hiệu analog. Nhân được người bạn phương xa, ủng hộ cho con OSC EZ Digital OS-3040D, trong lúc vọc vạch.. thì tranh thủ viết vài dòng về tính năng & cách sử dụng.

_* Là người không chuyên về điện-điện tử nên nếu trong bài viết có gì không đúng, mong các bạn bổ xung. Cảm ơn_

Hình ảnh mượn từ internet


EZ OS3040D là một máy hiện sóng dùng đèn hình (CRT), nhưng nội tạng bên trong đã mang hơi hướng kỹ thuật số (digital) giúp cho việc đo đạt được chính xác hơn. Là OSC 2 kênh, tần số làm việc max 40MHz.

Sơ lượt về cách sử dụng (mặt trước)


Nhìn trên ảnh, mình sẽ trình bày những công dụng/chức năng mà mình biết.
*1.* Nút nguồn, bật tắt (on/off) nguồn của máy.
*2.* Nút chỉnh độ sáng/tối của màn hình.
*3.* Nút focus, chỉnh độ nét của tia.
*4.* Nút chỉnh độ sánh/tối của nền màn hình (_mình thấy chẵng tác dụng gì_).
*5.* Nút chỉnh độ nghiên, xoay màn hình. Dùng để cân chỉnh tia cho nó thẳng với vạch chia độ.

_Còn tiếp_

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, Diyodira, h-d, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## CKD

*8 & 9.* kênh tín hiệu thứ 1 và 2 vào (CH1/CH2 socket hoặc X/Y)
*10 & 11.* Nút chỉnh chế độ AC/DC/GND cho kênh tín hiệu 1/2
AC tín hiệu vào được cách ly qua tụ, chỉ cho thành phần AC đi qua.DC tín hiệu vào trực tiếp, cho tín hiệu cả DC lẫn AC đi qua.GND tính hiệu vào được nối vào GND.
*12 & 13.* Nút chỉnh, thang chia điện áp vào cho kênh tín hiệu 1/2
*14 & 15.* Nút chỉnh chia lại điện áp vào, xoay & rút ra, đẩy vô được. Các bạn tự trải nghiệm nhé  :Smile: 
*16 & 17.* Nút chỉnh vị trí tia, nâng lên, hạ xuống.
*17a.* Nút nghịch đảo tín hiệu 2 (CH2)
*18.* Nút chọn chế độ hiện tia (CH1, CH2, DUAL, ADD)
CH1 chỉ hiện tia 1 (CH1)CH2 chỉ hiện tia 2 (CH2)DUAL hiện cả hai tiaADD cộng tín hiệu 2 tia thành 1 tia.
*21.* Nút chỉnh đơn vị thời gian A.
*22 - 23.* Nút chỉnh đơn vị thời gian B (tự trải nghiệm nhé, vui lém)
*25.* Nút chỉnh vị trí, dịch trái, dịch phải
*26.* Trigger MODE
*27.* Trigger SOURCE

Mới biết nhiêu đó thôi.. đủ để vọc vạch, mấy cái chức năng phân tích, lưu tia v.v... mò sau vậy.

Có cái cờ nhíp lên cho vui
Clip này.. nó bị lỗi xíu, không biết lý do tại sao, sau khi vệ sinh thì tia nó lệch qua một bên.



Clip này.. test nhiễu từ nguồn Plasma, với Probe kẹp vô mớ dây điện, công dụng như anten.

----------

h-d, katerman, vodat147

----------


## itanium7000

Rất ít khi cần nhưng nó luôn luôn có một chỗ chễm chệ trên bàn làm việc  :Big Grin:

----------

